

Vampire Porn: a cautionary tale of a single, monopolistic owner - lkrubner
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/10/mindgeek_porn_monopoly_its_dominance_is_a_cautionary_tale_for_other_industries.html

======
vwoolf
To be fair, websites are distributors of physical goods because it's so,
incredibly easy to type another URL or for that matter search for other
sources.

Monopolies in physical goods or even operating systems (per the late 90s) are
quite different; the analogy doesn't fit well.

